# [SOLVED] Is my Ethernet port dead???



## ajcc323

Greetings TSF,

Just got home from school today and my dad told me that there was a blackout an hour before I came home. I turn on my desktop and now it can't connect to the internet. The modem and router are working fine. But when I look at the back panel of my computer, I see that the Ethernet port is not lit nor is it blinking. 

I tried restarting the computer several times but to no avail. Tried disabling and enabling Local Area Connection in control panel, still didn't work. Tried "Diagnose and Repair" by clicking on the internet icon on the lower right tray and it says "A Cable is not plugged into the network adapter 'Local Area Connection" - I've already checked that the cables were properly plugged in and still the Ethernet port is still not lighting up... No connectivity! 

I tried plugging the ethernet to other unused ethernet ports on my router, the ports didn't light up, I even plugged it in a working port connected to a working computer, still no blinking light to tell you that there is connectivity present on the other end of the line... 

Is it possible that the black out fried my Ethernet port while it was turned off during the incident (whiles still being connected to the router?) If so, I have a feeling I might need to replace the entire motherboard which I'm not looking forward on replacing... Anyone's help is appreciated. This is really frustrating.
Andrew

Edit Update: I also checked BIOS. The LAN/Ethernet port is enabled.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Is my Ethernet port dead???*

The bloackout may have fried the modem . . try a power cycle:

Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect ot the internet then


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Is my Ethernet port dead???*

If you have tried plugging your desktop into a working port on the router then you 

most likely have a bad ethernet port on the PC.

Instead of replacing the motherboard you can just by a PCI ethernet card and install it.


----------



## ajcc323

*Re: Is my Ethernet port dead???*

I did everything you said Rich. Still nothing. 

Man, of all days it had to be today.
I'm guessing its dead.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Is my Ethernet port dead???*

You need to determine what is dead . . if it is just the eathernet port, as makinu1der2 said, you can put in a pci ethernet card. If it is the modem, that will have to be replaced,


----------



## ajcc323

*Re: Is my Ethernet port dead???*



makinu1der2 said:


> Instead of replacing the motherboard you can just by a PCI ethernet card and install it.


Awesome suggestion! I guess I'll start shopping for one now. Thanks!


----------



## ajcc323

*Re: Is my Ethernet port dead???*



Old Rich said:


> You need to determine what is dead . . if it is just the eathernet port, as makinu1der2 said, you can put in a pci ethernet card. If it is the modem, that will have to be replaced,


The modem is fine. It's my computers port not sending any light or blinking signals. Not even my router ports show signs of illumination once I plug in the ethernet wire coming from the problem computer. I have 2 other computers plugged on the same router, I've swapped each to different ports and my computer seems to be the one not giving out signs of connectivity towards my router.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Is my Ethernet port dead???*

Sounds like a new Network adaptor will fix you up!!


----------



## ajcc323

*Re: Is my Ethernet port dead???*

Thanks guys! Appreciate your help on this issue. God Bless!


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Is my Ethernet port dead???*

Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## ajcc323

*Re: Is my Ethernet port dead???*

Update: Plugged in the new PCI Ethernet Card and it worked. Solved my issues. Thanks guys. Case closed.


----------



## Old Rich

Thanks for posting back!!


----------

